# Brown and Sharp surface grinder - $550 Freeport NY



## DavidR8 (Mar 15, 2020)

Brown and Shop surface grinder. Three phase. Great working condition. Can load on your vehicle for free. Or deliver locally for a fee. 516-771-6492 Bus hrs, no texting. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 16, 2020)

@DavidR8 : You be the most avid permanent internet machinery searcher. And now - 3-phase does not bother you at all anymore!
Are you tempted?


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 16, 2020)

graham-xrf said:


> @DavidR8 : You be the most avid permanent internet machinery searcher. And now - 3-phase does not bother you at all anymore!
> Are you tempted?



If it wasn’t on the other side of the country I’d be all over it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Mar 16, 2020)

Note that it is all manual, no power feeds.  If all you were doing is sharpening punches & dies, etc. it would be just the thing, not real good for long work.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 16, 2020)

benmychree said:


> Note that it is all manual, no power feeds.  If all you were doing is sharpening punches & dies, etc. it would be just the thing, not real good for long work.


Thanks, for my own education, can powerfeeds be had for these machines? (in the incredibly remote chance one ever became available locally)


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 16, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Thanks, for my own education, can powerfeeds be had for these machines? (in the incredibly remote chance one ever became available locally)


I have seen a picture of a manual lathe with a readily available servomotor with encoder bolted onto a bracket on the end of the lead screw, controlled by a servo drive (like a VFD, but much better), and a network cable going to a little computer. If a machine has a handle that turns anything on a slide-way, it can become CNC in this fashion. One has to add the position feedback thing, but all the CNC guys on HM get up to that sort of thing.

Having all the big stuff with motors, and slideways, and mag-chuck and all arrive from a sweet deal, leaving one with a project to upgrade the manual aspect is what they love. If you need to go straight for a thing with all axis power feeds + DRO, you are unlikely to get it at anything like $550.

From the stuff you keep finding, I am guessing you are equipping Dave's Sooper Dooper Machining Man-Cave!


----------



## benmychree (Mar 16, 2020)

I think not.  Personally, I would not have a surface grinder that did not have power feeds in both directions, manual feeds would be only practical for small and limited work, such as sharpening, which can be handled by a tool & cutter grinder, an much more versitile machine. A fully functional surface grinder like my 6 X 18 B&S Micromaster can be had for only a couple of thousand dollars, and it's predecessor, the #2, for perhaps half that.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 16, 2020)

graham-xrf said:


> I have seen a picture of a manual lathe with a readily available servomotor with encoder bolted onto a bracket on the end of the lead screw, controlled by a servo drive (like a VFD, but much better), and a network cable going to a little computer. If a machine has a handle that turns anything on a slide-way, it can become CNC in this fashion. One has to add the position feedback thing, but all the CNC guys on HM get up to that sort of thing.
> 
> Having all the big stuff with motors, and slideways, and mag-chuck and all arrive from a sweet deal, leaving one with a project to upgrade the manual aspect is what they love. If you need to go straight for a thing with all axis power feeds + DRO, you are unlikely to get it at anything like $550.
> 
> From the stuff you keep finding, I am guessing you are equipping Dave's Sooper Dooper Machining Man-Cave!


Not so much equipping my own shop as just have good alerts set up. Well, if a surface grinder showed up locally I might not pass it up


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 16, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Not so much equipping my own shop as just have good alerts set up. Well, if a surface grinder showed up locally I might not pass it up


@benmychree is right. You need at least the main axis to go back and forth under power, and another axis with a settable advance for each pass. Also, if it is so old that it really is "totally manual", the slide-ways may be worn, the main spindle may have some vibration, however small.
Let this one go! Your alerts will keep sounding off. You hung in there a _very_ long time for your lathe, and I am sure there were some on the way that nearly had you going for them, and you did not regret what you grabbed in the end.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 16, 2020)

graham-xrf said:


> @benmychree is right. You need at least the main axis to go back and forth under power, and another axis with a settable advance for each pass. Also, if it is so old that it really is "totally manual", the slide-ways may be worn, the main spindle may have some vibration, however small.
> Let this one go! Your alerts will keep sounding off. You hung in there a _very_ long time for your lathe, and I am sure there were some on the way that nearly had you going for them, and you did not regret what you grabbed in the end.


I really had no intention of going after this one as it is about 4800 kms away.


----------



## aliva (Mar 16, 2020)

I'd consider it, but the US may close their borders to non US citizen's.  The Canadian government just closed our borders to everyone, except Canadian citizens and naturalized Canadians,  they are recommending no international travel,US citizens are exempt from the closure.
Further closures are still on the table.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 16, 2020)

Anybody who is in the market for his/her first surface grinder, and is looking at ANY used ones, should learn what to look for in a surface grinder.  A lot of study is helpful, and bringing along an experienced grinder hand who understands what to look for is much better yet.  Talk about the details of surface grinders while you drive together to look at them.  If you buy one from the testament of the seller, you may very well end up with a ton of scrap iron and steel and a case of heartache, not a surface grinder.  It is not the same as a lathe or a mill, or anything else, and correct knowledge is necessary to properly vet the grinder...


----------



## Janderso (Mar 16, 2020)

I have to agree with Bemnychree, a full auto sure is nice.
I’m a lucky guy to have a B&S Micromaster.


----------



## Ianagos (Mar 17, 2020)

graham-xrf said:


> Having all the big stuff with motors, and slideways, and mag-chuck and all arrive from a sweet deal, leaving one with a project to upgrade the manual aspect is what they love. If you need to go straight for a thing with all axis power feeds + DRO, you are unlikely to get it at anything like $550.



I have one with full power feeds I would get rid of it for what I paid. $500. Surface grinders usually go pretty cheap compared to all other equipment. I have seen several very nice ones with auto feeds and drops for under $1000.


----------

